# Women in the Old Covanent



## Hungus (Feb 5, 2007)

So here is the question:
If a non jewish woman in the Old Covenant desired to become a Jew and she was married to a Goyim could she become a jew. Yes I know it is a strange question but I am trying to work through some implications.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2007)

Robert,
To be a true Jew, as Paul says, is to be one inwardly. So, the woman (or anyone else) could simply put their faith in Jehovah and in his promised Messiah. And God accepted them. Not everyone in that age could _get to_ the church (Israel) in order to join it. Case in point: Naaman. He became a believer in the God of Israel, all the biblical evidence (OT/NT) points to a true conversion. But he didn't join the visible church.

Women didn't even have an outward means (like circumcision/baptism) by means of which to "become Jewish." They simply gave themselves to the one, true and living God. There certainly would have been women in cities where apostles went who fell in the category of "godfearers." They would have been able to attend synagoge.


----------

